# Anyone do appliance repair in Gulf Breeze



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I clean carpet and tile for an apartment complex here in GB and the manager needs someone to call upon to do repairs. You can call me at 850-529-1335 or pm for contact info.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

C. Ryan's Appliance Repair.

850 479-4304

Grumpy Ole Retired Marine MSgt. Honest to a fault.


----------

